# California Title-24 Cool Roof forms



## ecworks (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking for any roofers doing residential re-roof in California. I'm curious if any are being asked to provide the new CF-1R-ALT Certificate of Compliance at permit or the new CF-6R-ENV-01 Certificate of Installation at final inspection? 

Mark Madison 
Energy Code Works, Inc. 
www.energycode.com
[email protected]


----------



## eddie (Oct 29, 2009)

*cool roof*

Hello Mark ive been tryn to get ahold of you i live in orange im going to do a large job in irvine and i have some questions for you please email at [email protected]


----------



## ecworks (Feb 3, 2010)

Contact me at (949) 240-1867

or (949) 240-1867

Mark Madison
Energy Code Works, Inc.
2600 Michelson Dr. #1700
Irvine, Ca. 92612
www.energycode.com


----------



## ecworks (Feb 3, 2010)

I mean 

or [email protected]


----------

